# Error with msupdte.exe



## cobrabubbles (Jul 5, 2007)

As soon as my computer starts up, an MS-DOS window opens along with this error window:
16 bit MS-DOS sybsystem
C\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\msupdte.exe
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS: 0556 IP: 018d OP: 63 65 64 65 64 choose Close to terminate the application.

I did see another thread with this same exact problem, but I wasn't sure if I should just follow the instructions from the previous thread, or make my own...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:16:38 PM, on 8/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.71 oink.me.uk
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.69 tracker.oink.me.uk
O1 - Hosts: 85.17.40.70 irc.oink.me.uk
O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1CE4EE89-2D5C-4361-AF3B-D902AB545381} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft WinUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msupdte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VAIO Action Setup (Server).lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Action Setup\VAServ.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 6659 bytes


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Before we start fixing anything you should *print out these instructions* or copy them to a NotePad file so they will be accessible. Some steps will require you to disconnect from the Internet or use Safe Mode and you will not have access to this page.

Download *SDFix* and save it to your desktop.
Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
_(this is the drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)_. *DO NOT use it just yet*.

*Reboot your computer in* *SAFE MODE*" using the *F8* method. To do this, restart your computer and after hearing your computer beep once during startup [but before the Windows icon appears] press the F8 key repeatedly. A menu will appear with several options. Use the arrow keys to navigate and select the option to run Windows in "Safe Mode".

Open the SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script.
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services or Registry Entries found then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
*Press any Key* and it will restart the PC.
When the PC restarts, the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt*.
Finally copy and paste the contents of the results file *Report.txt* in your next reply along with a new HijackThis log.

======================================================

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* from *Here* or *Here*
Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*, then click Finish. 
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. 
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick Scan*, then click *Scan*. 
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient. 
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results. 
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*. 
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note) 
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM. 
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## cobrabubbles (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you sooo much for helping me out. I have a tiny confession to make, after I posted this I actually like kept searching on google to see if I could fix it myself and ran across BestTechie. I followed the instructions they had on THIS page, so I don't know if that helped or what...

*SDFix: Version 1.213 *
Run by Administrator on Tue 08/05/2008 at 12:54 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
Running From: C:\SDFix

*Checking Services *:

Restoring Default Security Values
Restoring Default Hosts File

Rebooting

*Checking Files *:

No Trojan Files Found

Folder C:\Documents and Settings\default\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.redtube.com - Removed

Removing Temp Files

*ADS Check *:

*Final Check *:

catchme 0.3.1361.2 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-08-05 13:19:42
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 FAT NTAPI

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

*Remaining Services *:

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YPager.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YPager.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe:*:Enabled:hpqscnvw.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe:*:Enabled:hpqkygrp.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe:*:Enabled:EasyShare"
"C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe:*:Enabled:Azureus"
"C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\Desktop\\utorrent.exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\Desktop\\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\Desktop\\utorrent-1.5.1-beta-build-460.exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\Desktop\\utorrent-1.5.1-beta-build-460.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Loader"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1151721849\\ee\\aolsoftware.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1151721849\\ee\\aolsoftware.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Services"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1151721849\\ee\\aim6.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1151721849\\ee\\aim6.exe:*:Enabled:AIM"
"D:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="D:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\My Documents\\utorrent.exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\DEFAULT\\My Documents\\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe:*:Enabled:AIM"
"C:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG8\\avgupd.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG8\\avgupd.exe:*:Enabled:avgupd.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

*Remaining Files *:

*Files with Hidden Attributes *:

Thu 8 Jun 2000 129,078 ..SH. --- "C:\LOGO.SYS"
Sun 26 Mar 2006 194 ..SH. --- "C:\AUTOEXEC.BAK"
Wed 9 Aug 2006 848 A.SH. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KGyGaAvL.sys"
Fri 11 Jan 2008 2,389,320 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\Wedding Dash\Wedding Dash.exe"
Fri 11 Jan 2008 2,135,368 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\Chocolatier 2 - Secret Ingredients\chocotwo.exe"

*Finished!*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:38:05 PM, on 8/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1CE4EE89-2D5C-4361-AF3B-D902AB545381} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VAIO Action Setup (Server).lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Action Setup\VAServ.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 6600 bytes

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.24
Database version: 1020
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

1:36:46 PM 8/5/2008
mbam-log-8-5-2008 (13-36-46).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 47423
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 11 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Run HijackThis, and press "Do a System Scan Only". 
1. When the scan is complete place a check mark next to the following entries:
*
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
*
2. After checking these items CLOSE ALL open windows EXCEPT HijackThis and click "Fix Checked." Then, reboot your computer...

How is everything running?


----------



## cobrabubbles (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you so much. Everything is running great now. Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you, I've had a bad cold for the past week or so.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Go ahead and delete the following files and folders

On your desktop
*SDFix.exe*

*C:\SDFix*.








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Ugrading Java*:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u7*.

Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".

Click the "*Download*" button to the right.

Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".

The page will refresh.

Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.

Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.

Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.

Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.

Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.

Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.

Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.

Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


Now that your system is clean you should *SET A NEW RESTORE POINT* *to prevent future reinfection from the old restore point AFTER cleaning your system of any malware infection*. Any trojans or spyware you picked up could have been saved in System Restore and are waiting to re-infect you. Since System Restore is a protected directory, your tools can not access it to delete files, trapping viruses inside. Setting a new restore point should be done to prevent any future reinfection from the old restore point and enable your computer to "roll-back" in case there is a future problem.

To *SET A NEW RESTORE POINT*:
1. Go to *Start* > *Programs* > *Accessories* > *System Tools* and click "*System Restore*".
2. Choose the radio button marked "*Create a Restore Point*" on the first screen then click "*Next*". Give the R.P. a name then click "*Create*". The new point will be stamped with the current date and time. Keep a log of this so you can find it easily should you need to use System Restore.
3. Then go to *Start* > *Run* and type: *Cleanmgr*
4. Click "*OK*".
5. Click the "*More Options*" Tab.
6. Click "*Clean Up*" in the System Restore section to remove all previous restore points except the newly created one.

Graphics for doing this are in the following links if you need them.
*How to Create a Restore Point*.
*How to use Cleanmgr*.

======================================

Here is some useful information on keeping your computer clean:
Most important thing is to make sure Windows is kept up to date with the latest patches and updates from Windows Update.
Here are two great Preventive programs
:
SpywareBlaster protects you from malicious ActiveX controls and cookies. Make sure and check for updates twice a month.
Surf Safe with McAfee's SiteAdisor. SiteAdisor will work with *Internet Explorer* and *Mozilla Firefox*. SiteAdisor is a browser plugin that assigns a safety rating to domains listed in your search engine. SiteAdvisor uses the following color codes to indicate the safety level of each site.

Red for *Warning*
Yellow for *Use Caution*
Green for *Safe*
Grey for *Unknown*

Here are the link to install SiteAdisor in Internet Explorer and Firefox
Anti-Spyware Programs I Recommend:

Free Anti-Spyware Programs

MalwareBytes Anti-Malware
Lavasoft's Ad-Aware SE Personal
Windows Defender

Free Firewalls

*Sunbelt Personal Firewall*
*ZoneAlarm Free Firewall by Check Point*

For Even More Information On Securing Your Computer read *Tony Klein's* So How Did I Get Infected In The First Place


----------



## cobrabubbles (Jul 5, 2007)

I updated Java, and I have a few of the programs you listed already from when I went to BestTechie. My computer seems to be running fine now. Thanks a lot for your help. I would have been lost without you. :]


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

No problem


----------

